# Mr. Cool ice



## south syde dobe (Oct 8, 2009)

You'll never be as cool as him 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2533249/


----------



## Asswings (Oct 8, 2009)

I didn't laugh.


----------



## Fat_Deimos (Oct 8, 2009)

*IM MISTUR HOT FIRE AND YOU'LL NEVER BE AS HOT AS ME*


----------

